# Best Air rifle, pellet gun



## big buck down (Dec 10, 2008)

Best Air rifle, pellet gun for hunting everything from squirrel to something a little bigger like bobcat.  There seems to be a lot out there spring, gas chamber, barrel break whats the best all around under $250.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 10, 2008)

you will want either a Beemen or RWS. They run about that price. I along with my brother and my dad each have one for shooting squirrel here in the city limits. Ive killed rabbits with it too. Dont know if id suggest shooting a bobcat with one. But what ever you do dont get the "pump" pellet guns. ours are barrel break and work great.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Dec 10, 2008)

I have seen them kill a hog with one of the Gamo air rifles with the PBA  pellets. Head shot pushing over 1200 fps


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 10, 2008)

My Gamo has plenty of power for small game, but has terrible accuracy with the scope that come with it. The fiber optic sights are fair with more consistent accuracy. They are mounted on the barrel so they stay true.
If I were to buy another it would be a fixed barrel model like the Gamo CFX.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 10, 2008)

What do yall think about the Gamo Whisper air rifle?


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with bnew17.  Beeman or RWS are the best commonly available air rifles.  There are other good ones, but they will cost you and aren't commonly available.  Straightshooters.com is a really good reference site.  They have velocity tests and complete evaluations of the various models they carry.  The Gamos and a lot of the other cheaper Spanish manufactured airguns, just aren't in the same league.  They are functional, but the overall quality, fit, finish and performance are no where close.  Be wary of the manufacturer's velocity claims.  Those are achieved with ultra light weight test pellets.  In reality, your velocity will be 15 - 20% less with a standard weight hunting pellet.  I would also stay away from those Gamo alloy pellets.  They are not good for a high powered air rifle.  Almost like a dry fire effect on the piston and spring mechanism.  Generally speaking, for squirrels and bigger, get a .22 caliber or bigger.  With air rifles you just can't get much velocity.  The bigger caliber pellets are heavier and deliver more energy.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 10, 2008)

gamo=junk...get a beeman or rws,,,trust me.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't buy the Remington Summit, it is a complete Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I just purchased a Gamo Varment Hunter, I will check bak in here after I have seen what it can do.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree Gamo does a good job of advertising.
The wife bought mine for Xmas, so I'll cherish it forever.
I just don't shoot it much , I like to hit what I shoot at.
I can say it will easily kill a squirrel if you can hit him @ 30yds.
I don't know about any other brand.


----------



## Lotus222 (Dec 11, 2008)

I went through several air rifles over the past couple of years.  Tried some gammo guns, but they were on the weak side.  I had a beeman and it was ok, but on the weak side as well.  I used a remington summit for a while.  I loved that gun, but it has flaws.  You need to tighten every bolt on it out of the box to make it accurate.  Hollow point crossman pellets shoot the best out of it.  Other brands might not hit the broad side of a barn.  I then traded that gun up for a remington genesis.  That gun wasn't as smooth as the summit, but it was great.  Dead on accurate with every shot, and it packs just as much heat.  Best .177 cal I have shot.  Killed squirrels from 100+ yards.  Crossmans Premier ammo is key with the remingtons.

Killed tons of squirrel, some rabbits and possum.  I tried my luck on a raccoon, but it was too far away for a kill shot, i suppose.  Good luck on a bobcat.  You might have to invest a little more than $250 for a high power 22 cal to bring one of those down.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 11, 2008)

I talked to some people that said that there are two types of Beemen and RWS guns.  The ones that are expensive are really good guns and the ones that are in the 300 and under are made in china and are about the same as the Gamo and lower end guns.  I manly just want a good accurate gun that can pack a punch.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 11, 2008)

Then skip the .177 and go with either the .20 (6mm) or .22 cal.  I have a .20 cal beeman R10 that is devistating on squirrels.  I also have an R10 in .177 that is incredibally accurate, but doesn't pack the wallop that the .20 cal does.





big buck down said:


> I manly just want a good accurate gun that can pack a punch.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got the new walther talon in from sportsmans guide. I will chrono it tomorrow and let yall know. Accuracy seemed to be good. Hard to believe it will fire a 22 PBA at 1200fps. But if it gets near 1000fps, it will be a good buy.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok now whats the difference in these three Breakbarrel, Single-Shot Guns, Gas Spring.  Witch seems to be the best?  It seems once you decide on a gun you have to decide on one of these three above on a lot of guns I've looked at.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 11, 2008)

A break barrell, or spring, is the best all round choice. They offer a lot of power and are very accurate. Look for one of the Diana RWS rifles, or th Beeman crow magnum. The gas guns are the most powerful and can even be found in .50 or bigger calibers. They are also a lot quiter than the soring guns. The best ones you need a tank or pump and usually start at around 500$. The pump ups are very inexpensive and even the hottest ones will only get up to about 860fps. Hope this helps.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just got throuigh chronographing the walthour talon 22 air rifle. 250$ at sportsmans guide. Im impressed. 
daisy flat point pellets - 897.3fps-900.7fps
rws fieldpoint - 900.0-907.3fps
PBA -  here is where it getys interesting. My chrony would pick them up. But as soon as I switched to these  the sound of the rifle changed drsatically, and it sounded like i was shooting a .22 in the yard. I shot a squirrel in the yard. pellet not only passed through both shoulders it almost blew the far shoulder off. The shoulder came off just from me pulling th skin back. Sighted it at 15 yards (for squirrels) fired one round, adjusted the scope, second round was in bullseye.


----------



## TAG (Dec 12, 2008)

*Gamo Whisper*



big buck down said:


> What do yall think about the Gamo Whisper air rifle?



I have the Gamo Whisper, it's a great gun, fast and accurate. I have read a lot about people having problems with the scope that comes with them. I think they just don't mount them correctly. I can shoot a 1 inch group at 30 yards with mine.  I do not recommend the PBA ammo they are hard and fast but I find they do not shoot consistant due to manufactoring flaws.  

I hope this helps


----------



## biggsteve (Dec 30, 2008)

i like a sheridan in 5 mm/20 cal.  --i'd shoot birds off tall power lines
all day long.  nice wood stock.  feels good.


----------



## bigtall (Dec 30, 2008)

I disagree with the guys saying that the Gamo Air Rifles are not accurate or junk.  They are great rifles, you just have to know a few peculiarities with air rifles.  First, the BSA scopes are fine for what you are doing with them, but you have to remember that these rifles have a jolting recoil and after about 45-50 shots you need to check the mounts and tighten them and possibly re-zero. Second, you don't need to shoot the Walmart pellets in them.  They will tumble at high velocity. I shoot RWS Meisterkugeln pellets in my Gamo Hunter and it will consistently shoot dime sized groups at 100 feet from the bench.   

With all that said, I do not think that they are as good of quality as an RWS or Beeman, and have not been around near as long, but they do a great job for an affordable high power air rifle.


----------



## fshindrt (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a ruger. it will shoot half inche groups at 30 yds. i use rws pellets. but gun is new.and yes tighten the schews right out of the box.retightin them again after 50 shots or so


----------



## creation's_cause (Jan 1, 2009)

Lotus222 said:


> I went through several air rifles over the past couple of years.  Tried some gammo guns, but they were on the weak side.  I had a beeman and it was ok, but on the weak side as well.  I used a remington summit for a while.  I loved that gun, but it has flaws.  You need to tighten every bolt on it out of the box to make it accurate.  Hollow point crossman pellets shoot the best out of it.  Other brands might not hit the broad side of a barn.  I then traded that gun up for a remington genesis.  That gun wasn't as smooth as the summit, but it was great.  Dead on accurate with every shot, and it packs just as much heat.  Best .177 cal I have shot.  *Killed squirrels from 100+ yards*.  Crossmans Premier ammo is key with the remingtons.
> 
> Killed tons of squirrel, some rabbits and possum.  I tried my luck on a raccoon, but it was too far away for a kill shot, i suppose.  Good luck on a bobcat.  You might have to invest a little more than $250 for a high power 22 cal to bring one of those down.



wow...now there is a first....killing squirrels with anything at 100+ yards.....let alone a pellet gun.....you need to enter the truck buck contest for sure and win you a truck!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a remington airmaster 77 it killes squirrels and rabbits easy


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 1, 2009)

100+ yards? no way not with a pellet gun


----------



## afterfire6942 (Jan 1, 2009)

Play around on pyramidair.com They have good prices and EXCELLENT custome service. I have bought quite a few of them from there. If you have 250 to spend, dont buy a gamo. They are OK but RWS and Beeman and others like them are definatly better quality. You get what you pay for. Feel free to PM me I have owned MANY air rifles of all varietys


----------



## basshunter95 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a gamo whisper and love it. its some what affordable, and comes with a good scope and open sights. shoots 1200 with the PBA


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 3, 2009)

My Gamo sounds louder than a .22 when it fires, so I have to use one of those quiet and puny pump-up WalMart shelf bb guns to tame the squirrels around the house - city livin'

I am taking the Gamo and it's BSA scope out to sight in and hopefully cut down the squirrel population around where we deer hunt.


----------

